# Blue Dream-Blue Rili Shrimp



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is one short video of Blue dream shrimp.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXqWAP_xPvs


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice! That berried female is quite blue. What proportion of them are that nice?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I've got 5 of them only. They are in Blue velvet tank now. Probably I have to separate them to keep quality up. Will see how babies will look like. Father is Blue dream, thought.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd like to see how that clutch of babies turn up. Looks strikingly similar to Carbon Rilis. Even the eggs are the same color, just that blue dreams have recessed black head/tail coloring.

I'll have to ping my Taiwan friend for some answers.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

my blue rili tend to have the same eggs the green color. really its a good/bad thing to have them with the velvets, it will make the velvets better but lower the dream. good luck with the babies and keep this updated i want to see the babies


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> I'd like to see how that clutch of babies turn up. Looks strikingly similar to Carbon Rilis. Even the eggs are the same color, just that blue dreams have recessed black head/tail coloring.
> 
> I'll have to ping my Taiwan friend for some answers.


They both appeared around the same time. 

I first saw them both in pictures by Aaron Li in Taiwan. I'll bet they are a closely related strain.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

A lot of people will buy them when price drop to $8-10.Till then quality will raise too. There is nice potential for this strain. Hopefully offspring will be good quality.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

looks very blue Plamen..good luck


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice shrimp!

Ill be honest though. When i read blue dream, shrimp definitely didn't come to mind first olol

---
I give my fish coffee


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I believe if both parents are Dreamy Blue or Blue Dream, whatever you call them, then 50%-70% of the offspring should be blue enough to be called one, at least my source told me about this. Mine are still berried so can't tell you for sure.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Offspring are less blue than the parents. A lot of them look like carbon rili.
I'll try to get some pictures or video tonight.


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm kind of confused about the blue neocaridina shrimp too - Blue Rili, Blue Velvet, Blue Sakura, Lazurite, Blue Fairy, Blue Dream, Blue Pearl, actually some non-neo names in there...from a blog I found this:

•neocaridina heteropoda with pale blue body coloration: Blue Jelly (Europe) / Blue Velvet (USA)
•neocaridina palmata (former neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis): Blue Pearl Shrimp (Europe, USA)
•neocardidina ? in dark blue: Blue Sakura (Europe)
•caridina cantonensis Blue Panda or Blue King Kong with a blue body coloration: Blue Jelly (Aaron Li, Taiwan) / Black Ghost (Michael Nadal, Germany)
•caridina cantonensis single mutants in blue: Crystal Blue Shrimp (see shrimpnow.com)
•caridina cantonensis: Royal Blue Tiger (Europe)
•caridina cantonensis: Blue Tiger (Europe)
•caridina serrata: Aura Blue Shrimp (China, Singapore, USA) / Blue Tuepfel (Germany)

Is the Blue Dream not one of these? I'm just wondering because I have this all blue neo in my tank that I bought from Pacific, a NYC LFS and it was under the name Lazurite. Two of the three had red rili markings too, but not this one. What would you call this? Definitely not as dark blue as the one in the video, I thought it was a Blue Velvet but now I don't know:


----------



## Neps (Dec 17, 2013)

mine look like this after growing out my own . These came from a brown shrimp a VERY brown shrimp .
Sry about my outdated cam but the color in this shot is true.
This is what is called Dream Blue anyway you get maybe 2% of all born to look like this the rest of the off spring are blue/brown to just brown. Anyway I'm happy to have three glowing blue Neo's!


----------

